# Want to move to Canada



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I recently expressed an interest into moving to USA from the UK after University.

However,
I have become more interested in Canada.

I have done a test on the Customs type site, with the pass mark above 67, i got 88.

I would be moving with my girlfriend.

I will have a Degree ba (hons) in Accountancy and Finance - looking to become Chartered with Cima/Acca, and have a professional qualification.

My Girlfriend will have a degree ba (hons) in English Language and Psychology, so she has quite a broad range of job opportunities, teacher, language therapist etc.


A few questions i want to ask people are:

Anybody know if Canada are in need of Accountants/Chartered Accountants, people who Accountancy and Finance education experience?

Anybody done this?

How is the job situation in Canada at the moment?

Kind Regards


Chris


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fessen said:


> Hi guys, I recently expressed an interest into moving to USA from the UK after University.
> 
> However,
> I have become more interested in Canada.
> ...


Hello Chris,

I read your thread about going to the USA and know you're 21 years of age. You should know that your easiest/earliest way into Canada is under the BUNAC umbrella. Assuming your girlfriend is of a similar age then the same would apply to her. You cannot emi/immigrate as a couple but can apply separately and assuming permission granted at same time, come together but separately, if you get my meaning. With BUNAC you are basically on a one year working holiday and while here can work and investigate opportunities within your desired profession. If you can find an employer willing to do a LMO for you/girlfriend you can apply for a TWP which is for two years during which time you can, if desired, apply for a PR status.
Working Holidays in Canada, Work Canada, Seasonal Jobs Working in Canada - BUNAC


----------



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a bit confused mate, 
I have looked here

Applying for citizenship

and done this:

The citizenship test

All seemed to prove well that i could immigrate there.

If we were married, we could immigrate together?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fessen said:


> I'm a bit confused mate,
> I have looked here
> 
> Applying for citizenship
> ...


Firstly I didn't say you could *NOT* emi/immigrate. I just provided you with the quickest way for you.
Having degree(s) does not give you the right to come to Canada. You can come by either obtaining an offer of employment from a company willing to apply for a LMO for you. If granted you would be issued a two year TWP. Alternatively if your occupation is on *THE LIST*of 38 jobs in extreme demand you would/could be granted PR status and be here within a year.
You looked at sites concerning citizenship. At this juncture citizenship is irrelevant to your desire(s). You cannot be a citizen until you have lived here for three years. Many people come to/live in Canada with no inyention of becoming citizens.


----------



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Firstly I didn't say you could *NOT* emi/immigrate. I just provided you with the quickest way for you.
> Having degree(s) does not give you the right to come to Canada. You can come by either obtaining an offer of employment from a company willing to apply for a LMO for you. If granted you would be issued a two year TWP. Alternatively if your occupation is on *THE LIST*of 38 jobs in extreme demand you would/could be granted PR status and be here within a year.
> You looked at sites concerning citizenship. At this juncture citizenship is irrelevant to your desire(s). You cannot be a citizen until you have lived here for three years. Many people come to/live in Canada with no inyention of becoming citizens.


Oh right, 
Can you link me to THE LIST?

I have got confused between the citizenship.
Regards


----------



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

fessen said:


> Oh right,
> Can you link me to THE LIST?
> 
> I have got confused between the citizenship.
> Regards


Have since found the list, and my job what will be Accountant/Chartered Accountant is on there.

So upon completing my University degree and worked for a year in the UK.
What ways would there be for me to get into Canada.
This BUNAC thing i am not so sure about.

However you said there are 2 ways:
1) Employment
or
2) "Alternatively if your occupation is on THE LISTof 38 jobs in extreme demand you would/could be granted PR status and be here within a year."

Can you care to elaborate on the 2nd way, as that would be the way that i would aim for if possible.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fessen said:


> Have since found the list, and my job what will be Accountant/Chartered Accountant is on there.
> 
> So upon completing my University degree and worked for a year in the UK.
> What ways would there be for me to get into Canada.
> ...


May I ask, after your graduation with a BA(Hons) in Accountancy and Finance how long would it take you to receive your CA designation or whatever accounting designation you are seeking? 
I believe that you would require to work as an accountant for at least one year after becoming qualified as a CA, CGA or whatever. After the year of working then you could apply for PR status and, subject to criminal and medical checks, be allowed to enter Canada. You would not require to have a job offer and could locate wherever you decide.


----------



## fessen (Apr 4, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> May I ask, after your graduation with a BA(Hons) in Accountancy and Finance how long would it take you to receive your CA designation or whatever accounting designation you are seeking?
> I believe that you would require to work as an accountant for at least one year after becoming qualified as a CA, CGA or whatever. After the year of working then you could apply for PR status and, subject to criminal and medical checks, be allowed to enter Canada. You would not require to have a job offer and could locate wherever you decide.


Well, i don't have to do my CA exams in the UK, i could do them abroad, obviously deeming the company would help me out etc, but that is something i would look for.
Upon completing university i aim to work in england for 1 year, then hope to immigrate to Canada, thus providing me with 1 year working, and also part/time work counts does it not?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

fessen said:


> Well, i don't have to do my CA exams in the UK, i could do them abroad, obviously deeming the company would help me out etc, but that is something i would look for.
> Upon completing university i aim to work in england for 1 year, then hope to immigrate to Canada, thus providing me with 1 year working, and also part/time work counts does it not?


Please bear with me while I try to understand the process but do you not require to article with a CA firm for a period of time before sitting your exams for the designation?
Articling for one year will not, I believe, constitute a year of working as a CA. If this is your route, you would need to qualify as a CA then work full-time for one year in the profession. At that juncture you could apply for a PR entry status.


----------



## Jade (Dec 3, 2008)

fessen said:


> Hi guys, I recently expressed an interest into moving to USA from the UK after University.
> 
> However,
> I have become more interested in Canada.
> ...


Hi Chris

Accountants are listed under the federal program so you have a very good chance . Your girlfriend's occupation on the other hand is not listed under the federal program and therefor will not be able to apply independently.

As per you applying as a couple: only married and common in law couples may apply, as you are the main applicant.

My other point is that you need to remember that both occupations are regulated meaning that you need a local license to practice.

You will be able to find a job in those area.

many people have done immigration to Canada. It takes time but worthwhile .

If you need more info, contact me at [email protected].


Best of luck

Jade


----------

